# Daytona Report?



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

I'll be there this weekend for the race and would like to get a line wet also. What should I expect to catch in the surf, pomps? Thanks for any info


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

The Pomps should be there along with Black Drum , Whitting , Blues and Reds .

Daytona Beach New-Journal 
Flagler and Volusia County Reports 

Where they're biting 

Warming trend shaping fishing patterns
GOOD

Surf & Piers

Last Friday, at least 20 bottle-nosed dolphin could be seen working the surf near High Bridge Road, churning the water to foam as they hunted bait fish, but the glassy conditions that brought about that activity haven't been seen since.

Roy Mattson said, "We have a lot of bait in the surf. I'm not exactly sure what kind it is. It looks like some kind of anchovie. A bluefish came in that had one in it's mouth.

"More reds are being caught on the beach than at the pier. Black drum have shown up at the pier. Steve Parks had 30 whiting off the pier. I'm surprised myself we still have pompano around. Ward Haner had an 18-inch pompano off the beach."

St. Johns south

James Hillman at Highland Park Fish Camp said, "Specks are doing excellent on Lake Woodruff. They're getting close to going on the bed. Fish usually move up shallow during the full moon, but the last couple days I've seen so many fish it's unbelievable. All methods seem to be working. Bass is kind of slow. Towards the end of this month and in March, bassin' will pick up."

St. Johns central

John Clark at the Tackle Box in Palatka said Rodman Resevoir is doing excellent on specks and bass are being caught in the warmer waters of Silver Glen Runn and Salt Run. Specks are being caught by folks raking a hole in the cabbage and then vertical jigging down that hole, he said. Capt. C.C. Corey and many of the guides have been leaving the river to fish and there are fish spawning in Lake George, Clark said.

FAIR

Offshore

Capt. Lee Lingo of the Sea Spirit said, "I'm catching a lot of sea bass and red eyes and a few big red snapper, an occasional cobia and a grouper every once in a while. It's a matter of getting out there to them when the weather is right."

On the troll, Capt. Lingo said he hasn't heard much activity aside from a few kings and some bonito, but nothing on sails or dolphin. J.D. Chunn at the Fishin' Shack said there's been quite a few kingfish caught at the Party Grounds, the East Ridge and the Northeast Grounds.

Tomoka Basin area

Capt. Kent Gibbens said, "With all of this rain we have had . . . the water is tainted badly. It's almost as though the water had warmed up to the point that we had an algae bloom."

Gibbens said fishing is very slow in the basin area, but then, for that "magic hour" the bite turns on. Mattson said that Zack Dorrity caught a 26-inch red near High Bridge using live shrimp.

Flagler Beach anglers Richard Giron of the Complete Angler, Capt. Johnny Miller and Walt Matuszak said there are tarpon in the Tomoka River, including 100 pounders.

Mosquito Lagoon

Capt. David Brown said the best bet is to fish in weather that provides enough visibility for sight casting, "because if you're out there blind casting you're just poking and hoping." That's because warmer weather has scattered the schools and the big trout are scattered on the grass flats, but they are very hard to approach, he said.

"The water level is coming back up and it's slim pickings. Maybe its just the north winds and the full moon, but the 'suicide schools' are not bunched up right now. It takes a lot of polling and looking around to get onto fish, lately," he said.

Halifax River

Bill Padgett at Anytime Bait & Tackle said sheepshead are coming over the railings at the Port Orange Bridge and people are catching trout around the dock lights at night.

Nick Teipen at the Bait Shack said, "They've been catching the heck out of sheepshead and there are some redfish in the river, but they still seem to be small. I haven't heard anything about black drum."

Ponce Inlet area

Padgett said anglers have been getting "a few little reds and some trout up in Spruce Creek." Chunn said a few sheepshead, drum and an occasional whiting and bluefish are being caught at the jetties. Lynn Hamp at Brigadoon Fish Camp said he's heard some big red stories and some snook stories from deeper water and that a few flounder are being caught.

Matanzas Inlet area

Brian Turnquist at the Devil's Elbow Fish Camp said he talked to some anglers Thursday who said they've released approximately 40 to 50 trout in the last two days. "The water clarity is still really clear, so the guys who are having success are the ones who can sneak up on the fish," he said.

Giron said from Bing's Landing south to Gamble Rogers State Park, big schools of sizeable redfish and some gator trout are being caught.

Indian River Lagoon

Capt. Nick Sassic said, "The fish have broken out of their schools and they're starting to tail again because of this warm weather and that's getting them into their normal feeding pattern. I've been doing real well out there, but with the full moon on Friday, I don't know how they'll react. . . . I haven't heard anything about flounder. I've seen a lot of big trout, but they're really spooky."

Have a great time at the race poleant . Who's your boy ? I will be watching the # 2 Car to get caught speeding down pit row I'm sure .  He must be the only one they ever check .
:barf:

Tides for Daytona Beach Shores, Sunglow Pier starting with February 11, 2004. 

http://www.saltwatertides.com/cgi-local/seatlantic.cgi

Updated: 9:22 PM EST on February 11, 2004 

Overnight
Considerable cloudiness with patchy fog. Lows in the lower 60s. East winds 5 mph becoming south 5 to 10 mph. 

Thursday
Partly cloudy. Highs in the lower 80s. Southwest winds 10 to 15 mph. 

Thursday Night
Partly cloudy in the evening then becoming mostly cloudy. Patchy fog after midnight. Lows in the upper 50s. Northwest winds 5 to 10 mph. 

Friday
Mostly cloudy in the morning then becoming partly cloudy. Highs in the upper 60s. Northeast winds 5 to 10 mph. 

Friday Night
Mostly cloudy. A slight chance of rain after midnight. Lows in the upper 50s. East winds 5 mph. Chance of rain 20 percent. 

Saturday
Mostly cloudy and breezy. Scattered showers. Highs in the lower 70s. Chance of rain 40 percent. 

Saturday Night
Mostly cloudy and breezy. Scattered showers and isolated thunderstorms. Lows in the upper 50s. Chance of rain 50 percent. 

Sunday
Considerable cloudiness. Breezy. Scattered showers in the morning. Highs in the upper 60s. Chance of rain 40 percent. 

Sunday Night
Partly cloudy. Lows in the lower 50s. 

Presidents Day and Monday Night
Partly cloudy. Highs in the lower 70s. Lows in the upper 50s. 

Tuesday
Partly cloudy in the morning then considerable cloudiness. Highs in the mid 70s. 

Tuesday Night
Considerable cloudiness. Isolated showers. Lows in the lower 60s. Chance of rain 20 percent. 

Wednesday
Mostly cloudy. Scattered showers. Highs in the lower 70s. Chance of rain 30 percent.


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks Kozlow I knew you would hook me up. You never cease to amaze me with the thoroughness in your replies Keep up the good work we appreciate it.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Whos your favorite for the race poleant ?


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd have to go with #8. It's great to see the DEI team win at Daytona.  Go #8!!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Glad to see anger management Tony did not pull it out and Little E did . Made my Day . Did you get a line in the O2 ?


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

We had great time and Dale and the rest of the DEI team have some kind of family Daytona secret. On the fishing, it rained Saturday so I stayed in. I usually don't start fishin in the rain and it started raining before I started fishin so it was a no go. But I'll be down there in April and I'll have more time. Oh and I got to meet the little hot head on his way into the pits,yea, kinda got side swiped by his golfcart.:jawdrop:


----------

